# Do you think potato bugs are cute?



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

We discovered a potato bug at work today, and one of my colleagues said that it was fairly cute. Now I'm curious, how many of you think that they are cute?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not cute, but please don't burn it.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Potato bug?  Woah, I've never seen something like this before. But it's kind of cute.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It seems like the potato bugs are on some type of undercover mission


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Meh. I don't think they are 'cute' at all. I think sow bugs and pill bugs are adorable though. I always save them when I see them inside.


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

Aren't those genital mites?


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Barbs and hooks to rip at flesh?




Yeah, cute as a goddamn button.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Hush7 said:


> There's no such thing as a cute bug.


What about bumblebees and butterflies.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

Ehh, reminds of mole crickets.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I thought you meant these bugs. I've never seem that other bug before.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I thought you meant these bugs. I've never seem that other bug before.


That's a sow bug! Love 'em. My favorite "insect" (though they are actually crustaceans).


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> That's a sow bug! Love 'em. My favorite "insect" (though they are actually crustaceans).


Shrimp? Let's grill em


----------



## Rubixkoob (Sep 17, 2012)

:no The only cute bugs are these guys:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I find all insects disgusting and scary. :afr



nubly said:


> What about bumblebees and butterflies.


:no


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> I thought you meant these bugs. I've never seem that other bug before.


yeah same though here they're called pill bugs or rolly pollys, they're the also one of the only bugs I won't kill unless im forced to. I've never seen that bug OP.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

the first time i saw a Jerusalem cricket was when i was a kid it was late at night my brother and I didn't think it was real it freaked us out by the way it looked. i wouldn't let one crawl on me but i wouldn't kill it either.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hush7 said:


> I agree with mezzoforte. :yes
> 
> Bumblebees and butterflies are just as gross as the others.
> 
> If I ever come across an insect in my home, I kill it before it kills me.


:high5


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Quick, kill it before somebody names it!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

galacticsenator said:


> yeah same though here they're called pill bugs or rolly pollys, they're the also one of the only bugs I won't kill unless im forced to. I've never seen that bug OP.


What would force you to kill a rolly polly?


Hush7 said:


> I agree with mezzoforte. :yes
> 
> Bumblebees and butterflies are just as gross as the others.
> 
> If I ever come across an insect in my home, I kill it before it kills me.


Hmm. Even these little critters?


Rubixkoob said:


> :no The only cute bugs are these guys:


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> yeah same though here they're called pill bugs or rolly pollys, they're the also one of the only bugs I won't kill unless im forced to. I've never seen that bug OP.


I call them potato bugs. Rolly Polly sounds stupid to me and I've been calling them potato bugs my whole life.


----------



## Deviant Din (Aug 25, 2013)

It looks like a fat cricket.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Burn it, dismember it and dissolve it in acid first just to be safe.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

ew its gross!! the only cute bug is a ladybug


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


> It seems like the potato bugs are on some type of undercover mission


----------

